# [pregunta] Mensajes privados



## alc112

Hola!!
Me gustaría seber si hay alguna forma para hacer que los mensajes privados redactados por mi no se guarden y me ocupen lugar.

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## cuchuflete

Hay que borrarlos.

un saludo,
c.


----------



## alc112

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hay que borrarlos.
> 
> un saludo,
> c.


 
Ok
Muchas gracias Cuchu!!


----------



## cuchuflete

alc112 said:
			
		

> Ok
> Muchas gracias Cuchu!!



ALC,
De nada.  The default, which cannot be changed at this time, is to save a copy of sent messages.  You can click "don't save" before sending each message, or delete an entire day's worth whenever you feel like it.

This is a nuisance, but a very low priority for Mike's time and attention.

I asked to change the default to 'don't save' almost a year ago, but I'm still waiting patiently.

c.


----------



## Rayines

Hallo: 
Another question, please: When in your "Folder Controls" it says that you have -say- two unconfirmed private messages receipts, does it mean that the person hasn't received the message, or that they haven't sent the confirmation back to you? Besides, some days ago, I had an announce of a private message (that was a logical one, because I'm sure the person answered to me), and when I went to the link, it wasn't there. Can it be "lost"? Thanks


----------



## Benjy

mmm.. it just means that they haven't confirmed. sometimes i delay confiming just so people dont get on my back about not replying haha oops 

about the lost message, you mean you got an email confirming that you had a new message? the chances are you read the email after you had already read the reply. or something like that


----------



## meili

Rayines said:
			
		

> Hallo:
> Another question, please: When in your "Folder Controls" it says that you have -say- two unconfirmed private messages receipts, does it mean that the person hasn't received the message, or that they haven't sent the confirmation back to you? Besides, some days ago, I had an announce of a private message (that was a logical one, because I'm sure the person answered to me), and when I went to the link, it wasn't there. Can it be "lost"? Thanks


 
Or perhaps while you are browsing on forums or anywhere while you're logged-in and then you received the pop-up that you have a message then you clicked on it - another window will definitely open- then you read it, reply, and close the window. The default or main browser of your WR will still say Private Message: *1 unread, 2 unread....*
Just a thought!


----------



## Rayines

> i delay confiming just so people dont get on my back about not replying haha oops


*BEEENJY!*


> the chances are you read the email after you had already read the reply


*No, because I never read the reply. Well, it doesn't matter now.*
*Thanks, meili too! *


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Inés,

The answer to your questions are 'yes' and 'yes'.

unconfirmed private message receipt may mean (1) that the message has not been opened; (2) that it has been opened, and the recipient declined to send a receipt.

un saludo,
cuchu


			
				Rayines said:
			
		

> Hallo:
> Another question, please: When in your "Folder Controls" it says that you have -say- two unconfirmed private messages receipts, does it mean that the person hasn't received the message, or that they haven't sent the confirmation back to you? Besides, some days ago, I had an announce of a private message (that was a logical one, because I'm sure the person answered to me), and when I went to the link, it wasn't there. Can it be "lost"? Thanks


----------

